# Mac software on linux?



## EdH (Apr 17, 2005)

Hi there, Is it possible to run a mac program on linux?
I run Logic audio and am still using version 5 - the last available for windows - and can't afford a mac or have the time and energy to switch everything over. The latest versions of logic are all mac based, but I was wondering, since they're both based on unix, if it might be possible to get it working on linux?
If not directly is there an emulator available?

Cheers!


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Unfortunately no. There are many important differences between the two operating systems. Both are Unix-like operating systems, but they are very different especially in kernel. There are low chances of finding a Mac emulator, since you cannot legally run Mac OS X on non-Apple hardware.

You should consider looking at:
Ardour - http://ardour.org/
Rosegarden - http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/
Audacity - http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
LMMS - http://lmms.sourceforge.net/

I haven't really used any of them myself, but the top two seem to be considered fairly good programs. I don't know if they could replace Logic, but they seem to be an option for those that don't have the money for a new computer.


----------



## EdH (Apr 17, 2005)

Ahh, fair enough.
Thanks for the links!


----------

